

In one second on the internet... - moshberm
http://onesecond.designly.com

======
harrytuttle
...and every one may be stored and used against you in the future...

More seriously, I hope this actually outlines to people how important email
still is and that walled gardens with no interoperability apart from a narrow
API is not the way to build communication platforms.

Great visualisation by the way.

------
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168241)

